# Cothing Stores in London



## Craig M (25 Nov 2005)

Does anyone have the phone number for the clothing stores in London (Highburry street).  I'm not sure if it is part of 22 service battalion. 

Thanks
CM


----------



## Craig M (27 Nov 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Craig M (2 May 2006)

Sorry about the outdated reply, but does anyone know the new extension # for clothing stores in London.  I believe that they just moved, to a new location.

Thanks
CM


----------



## Wolfmann (31 Jul 2006)

I believe it is 5734...if not call the MP shack.


----------

